# Toro Z-turn gulping oil



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

A customer brought in a 2002 Toro 17/52 time cutter,with a bad engine.It had been given to him,since the PO said it got fuel into the crankcase,and locked up.I installed a new CV490 Kohler,put on the exhaust(after dumping it out,and heating it,to clean it).This engine,as I stated,was NEW.After test-running it ,I connected the belts,fired it up,and 30 seconds later,it started smoking BADLY,so I shut it off,and checked the oil level.It was nearly dry!After checking the head gasket,fuel pump,and everything else ,I called Kohler.The rep was puzzled,and yesterday he and a Toro rep came by ,and checked it as well.THey finally left,saying that if I can'tfigure it out,they'll send a different engine. This afternoon,I removed the exhaust,put on a straight pipe and fired it up...NO SMOKE!I installed a new exhaust,fired it up,and it's running perfect! So,if it happens to you,CHECK the exhaust.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Do you think there was too much back pressure from the exhaust causing your issue?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Couldve been a bad exhaust - id send it back to the manufacturer.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*toro*

Not so much bckpressure as a siphon effect,from the oil/fuel still inside.It's been sitting in a drain pan,with a hole drilled in the corner,and it's still draining! I did a n experiment with a 4.5 hp briggs.I filled the muffler with old oil,and then drained it,and installed it.The briggs never usedf oil,prior to this.The muffler is a 2-chamber type,and after starting,it ran for 3 minutes,and started smoking worse.I shut it down,and checked the oil level.It was nearly dry! Then, I did the same thing with a straihgt-through muffler,and again with a single-chamber type. It smoked for a few seconds,but,in each case,it stopped smoking after burning off the oil,and didn't siphon any oil from the engine.This leads me to think that the multi-chamber mufflers retain oil,and act as a siphon. From now on,I'm simply going to replace any multi - chamber types,when they're oil-soaked!As for being defective...it's the original muffler on a 2002 model. No returns.


----------

